# Boice Crane 10" Tilting Arbor Table Saw ? Good Buy ?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

As you might remember I am taking my time shopping for a good table saw...but used...

I've run across a Boice Crane 10" table saw, tilting arbor...looks real healthy...for $275...

Some of you gave me some good advice on what not to purchase (buy American-made)...may I ask for your opinions on this saw...?

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Researching this for you, looks like they made quality saws. Only problem is that the business has been out of business for years, so new parts are not available. There is info on them over on the vintage woodworking machinery site.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The two most common issues with decent quality table saws is bearings which are easy to find at a bearing supply store and the motor going. Older motors can be rebuilt as good as new. Newer ones may need new parts. Some motors have common mounting frames and easily replaceable. Some are harder to find. I've heard that the frame of the Unisaw motor is pretty unique and you need to go to Delta to get a replacement. I don't know what the situation is with that saw but for that price it sounds like a pretty good deal.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> Researching this for you, looks like they made quality saws. Only problem is that the business has been out of business for years, so new parts are not available. There is info on them over on the vintage woodworking machinery site.


Thank you, Mike...doing the same...from the pictures it looks pretty beefy...searching for info...thanks


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> The two most common issues with decent quality table saws is bearings which are easy to find at a bearing supply store and the motor going. Older motors can be rebuilt as good as new. Newer ones may need new parts. Some motors have common mounting frames and easily replaceable. Some are harder to find. I've heard that the frame of the Unisaw motor is pretty unique and you need to go to Delta to get a replacement. I don't know what the situation is with that saw but for that price it sounds like a pretty good deal.


Thank you, Charles...from what I've read so far the saw uses oversized bearings and beefier arbor. Agree with older motors being easier...
Still researching and reading about it.

One concern I might have is the potential need to upgrade fence, although current fence is cast iron. Would hate for it to be too much of PITA to use the fence...minor adjustments, etc...or to upgrade without too much expense...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm hoping somebody on the forum has/had one...can you imagine being the only one with a Boice...OUCH


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

For me, buying an off brand tool that may need major repairs is not necessarily a bargain. This is personal to me, but I don't want to search out and replace bearings or have motors rebuilt to use a saw. Lots of folks here are very happy doing such things, and I respect them, but something this obscure is just not for me. Sometimes what looks like a bargain is really someone else's junk.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Nick,

I don't know enough about Boice Crane's production methods. If they used stock bearings, even though oversized, you shouldn't have a problem if you are interested in performing any repairs that might be needed. 

However, if they used OEM bearings you could face some real challenges. I have restored several Walker-Turner machines. Bearings, sleeves and other parts for W-T were often peculiar to W-T. Hence I've faced having to find a) another W-T machine to cannabalize, b) someone to machine parts for me or c) give up. Very frustrating!

Good luck! Keep us in the loop.

Paul


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I'm hoping somebody on the forum has/had one...can you imagine being the only one with a Boice...OUCH


I have several pieces (6) of BC all circa WWII...
planer.. 50" (small truck size)...
sander.. 54" (bigger than the planer)..
3x joiners.. (8, 16, and a 20" aircraft carrier sized...
radial arm DP... 36""... (huge)..
neighbor has their TS's.. 12 and 16".. 


bearings are off the shelf...
Note that real BC went out of business decades ago...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds like you were one of BC's fans Stick. I imagine the motors were the old style industrial type that are easily rewired if something goes wrong with them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Sounds like you were one of BC's fans Stick. I imagine the motors were the old style industrial type that are easily rewired if something goes wrong with them.


all of the motors are repairable and off the shelf....
there are no original motors in any of the tools... 3, 5, 7.5. 15 and 25 horse...


----------

